# دعوه للمشاركه فى تصميم هاضم غاز حيوى



## peipo (29 مايو 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين انا شوفت افلام وفيديوهات كتير بتتكلم عن الموضوع ده بس طبعا ينقصها الدقه للوصول بالمشروع الى اعلى درجه من الكفاءه وذلك من خلال الحسابات الدقيقه مثل:- عمل مانومتر مثلاً لقياس ضغط الغاز بداخل الهاضم وكذا ايضاً عمل مقياس اخر لمعرفه انتاج الهاضم فى اليوم وكذا معرفه ان اللتر من الغاز الحيوى يكفى كام من المده مشتعلاً وكذا عمل اداه لتقليب محتويات الهاضم كل هذا مهم جدا ولكنى لم اجد له اجابات على الانترنت ونظرا لانى فى الاساس مهندس اليكترونيات فمعلوماتى غير مكتمله فى هذا المجال لذى ادعى اخونى المهندسين فى التعاون معاً لانتاج هاضم كامل متكامل ليصبح مرجعاً لانتاج الغاز الحيوى..ياريت اشوف ردودكم علشان ابدا معاكم بال وصلتله وكل ال عمل حاجه يحضرها لنا هنا من اجل التناقش حولها ..شكرا لكم


----------



## هيرو يووي (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم وبعد

بعد أسبوع بأذن الله آتيك بكتاب ألكتروني


----------



## peipo (18 يونيو 2011)

فى انتظارك يا بشمهندس...


----------



## هيرو يووي (18 يوليو 2011)

*تصميم الهاضم*

آسف للتأخير

:7: :7: أرجو من الله أن تستافيد من الكتب


----------



## هيرو يووي (18 يوليو 2011)

*تصميم الهاضم 1*

تكنولوجيا البيوجاز​ 
مقدمة​إن التقدم الرهيب الذى وصل إليه الإنسان فى الآونة الأخيرة استدعى الوصول الى أعلى مستوى للحفاظ على الصحة العامة وبالتالى عكف العلماء على تحديد السلبيات التى تؤثر على الصحة والبيئة ومحاولة معالجتها ومن هذه السلبيات الوقود الأحفورى فمع أنه مصدر هام للطاقة لبنى البشر إلا أنه أحد أهم ملوثات البيئة وكان على العلماء أن يجدوا بديلاً أمنا ومصدر طاقة نظيف لا يؤثر على البيئة وكان هذا البديل هو "البيوجاز" وتهدف تكنولوجيا البيوجاز إلى إعادة إستخدام المخلفات العضوية الزراعية والحيوانية بطريقة إقتصادية وآمنه صحيًاواقتصاديًا وبيئيًا
تعريف البيوجاز​البيوجاز خليط من غازي الميثان (50-70٪) وثاني أكسيد الكربون (20-25٪) مع مجموعة غازات أخرى مثل كبريتيد الأيدروجين والنيتروجين والأيدروجين تتراوح نسبتها بين 5-10٪ والبيوجاز غاز غير سام عديم اللون وله رائحة وكبريتيد الأيدروجين أخف من الهواء وليس هناك مخاطر أمنية عند استخدامه . وتتراوح القيمة الحرارية للبيوجاز بين 3170-6625 كيلو كالوري / م3 تبعاً لمحتواه من غاز الميثان والذي تختلف نسبته بالمخلوط الغازي تبعاً لنوع المواد المتخمرة وكفاءة تشغيل وحدة البيوجاز . وهو ينتج من التخمر اللاهوائى للمخلفات (Anaerobic fermention): وتتميز هذه الطريقة بإنتاج غاز البيوجاز (الغاز الحيوي) في أثناء عملية التحلل اللاهوائي، بالإضافة إلى الماء الناتج. ولقد تطورت وحدات البيوجاز في العشرين سنة الماضية بدرجة كبيرة؛ فوصل عدد وحداتها في الصين إلى 7 ملايين وحدة، وفي الهند 120 ألف وحدة، وفي كوريا الجنوبية 50 ألف وحدة، وتعتبر تكنولوجيا البيوجاز من التكنولوجيات الاقتصادية؛ حيث يولد المتر المكعب الواحد من غاز البيوجاز 1.25 كيلو وات/ ساعة، وهي طاقة كافية لتشغيل موتور قوته حصان واحد لمدة ساعتين، هذا فضلاً عن الآثار البيئية الإيجابية؛ حيث يتم إبادة قدر كبير من الطفيليات والميكروبات ا لمرضية في أثناء عملية التخمر اللاهوائي كما يمكن إنتاج الغاز الحيوى من المرادم الصحية للمخلفات الصلبة وفقًا لطرق هندسيةلإنشاء وتشغيل هذه المرادم.
تكنولوجيا البيوجاز​تعد تكنولوجيا البيوجاز والتي تعتمد علي التخمر اللاهوائى للمخلفات الصلبة والسائلة من التكنولوجيات المنتشرة في العديد من دول العالم لمعالجة مخلفات الصرف الصحي ومخلفات المزرعة النباتية والحيوانية والقمامة بطريقة اقتصادية وآمنة صحياً لحماية البيئة من التلوث مع إنتاج غاز الميثان كمصدر جديد ومتجدد للطاقة يساهم إلى حد كبير في ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة التقليدية كالبترول وحماية البيوماس من الحرق المباشر.
المخلفات العضوية المنتجة للبيوجاز :​المخلفات العضوية المنتجة للبيوجاز : مخلفات حيوانية : روث الماشية ، سماد الدواجن ، سبلة الخيول ، روث الأغنام والماعز والجمال ، مخلفات الطيور المنزلية .... وغيرها . مخلفات نباتية : الأحطاب مثل (الأذرة ، القطن ) قش الأرز ، عروش الخضر ، مخلفات الصوب ، الثمار التالفة ...... وغيرها . مخلفات آدمية : الصرف الصحي ، خزانات التحليل ، حمأة المجاري ... وغيرها . مخلفات منزلية : القمامة ، مخلفات المطابخ ، بقايا الأطعمة ، بقايا تجهيز الخضر والفاكهة .... وغيرها . مخلفات صناعية : مخلفات صناعة الألبان ، والأغذية ، والمشروبات ، وتجهيز الخضر والفاكهة ، مخلفات المجازر بأنواعها . الحشائش : حشائش برية ، مائية ، ورد النيل ..... وغيرها .
وحدة البيوجاز​تتكون وحدة البيوجاز من أربعة أجزاء رئيسية :
1. المخمر أو الهاضم .
2. خزان الغاز .
3. حوض التغذية بالروث والمواد الخام (حوض الدخول)
4. حوض خروج السماد العضوي (حوض الخروج)
خطوات إنشاء وحدة البيوجاز​يجب اتباع المتطلبات الأساسية لانشاء وحدة البيوجاز بحيث تتيح الاستخدام الأمثل للموقع الذي تم اختياره دون أى تأثير ضار علي المنشآت القائمة .
الحفر :
يحدد عمق الحفر طبقاً لطبيعة التربة ويجب مرعاة الميل المناسب لجوانب الحفر ويكون قاع الحفر في شكل مقعر حيث تكون نقطة مركز المخمر أكثر تقعراً .
القاعدة الخرسانية :
يتم تنظيف الحفرة ويضاف الدقشوم وكسر الطوب ويدك قاع الحفرة جيداً بالمندلة مع المحافظة علي تشكيل التقعير ثم تصب الخلطة الخرسانية من الأسمنت والرمل والزلط بنسبة 1 : 2 :4 ، يتراوح سمك القاعدة الخرسانية 10-25 سم تبعاً لنوع التربة ومستوي الماء الأرضي .
جدار المخمر :
يستخدم لبناء المخمر نوع جيد من الطوب يتحمل ضغط 100كجم / سم 2 نظراً لتعرض جدران المخمر لضغط التربة وتستخدم مونة جيدة من الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 1:4 وتثبيت مواسير الدخول والخروج علي ارتفاع متر من قاع المخمر ، يردم حول الجدار اثناء البناء لتسهيل أعمال البناء وعند الوصول إلى مستوي غرف الدخول والخروج تدك الأرض حول المخمر وتصب قاعدة خرسانية لبناء أرضية الأحواض . في وحدات البيوجاز الهندية الطراز ذات خزان الغاز الطافي فوق سطح المواد المتخمرة بقسم المخمر إلى حجرتين بحائط نصفي حتي حوالي نصف ارتفاع المخمر تتصل إحدى الحجرتين بحوض الدخول والأخرى بحوض الخروج ، يثبت في جسم المخمر وفوق الحائط النصفي محور توجيه خزان الغاز ويكون الأكس في مركز المخمر تمام ثم يكمل البناء حتي نهاية الارتفاع المطلوب .
عزل المخمر :
المقصود بهذه العملية تبطين المخمر بمونة الاسمنت وتعد من أهم مراحل الانشاء ويجب أن تتم بعناية ودقة ويتم التبطين أو البياض باضافة مادة السيكا بنسبة 1٪ مع المونة ، بعد الإنتهاء من التبطين يدهن المخمر بمواد البيومين البترولية باستخدام فرشة في اتجاهات مختلفة .
حوض الدخول :
يبني بالطوب وتكون قاعدته أعلي من نهاية ارتفاع المخمر ويتصل بالمخمر بواسطة ماسورة ذات قطر ملائم ومزود بسدادة للتحكم في عملية الخلط فعندما تفتح السدادة يندفع مخلوط التغذية مسبباً ازاحة المواد السابقة التغذية بالمخمر للخروج من حوض الخروج . ويتحدد حجمه طبقاً لمعدل التغذية اليومية للمخمر .
حوض الخروج :
حوض صغير يبني بالطوب وتكون قاعدته أقل من نهاية ارتفاع المخمر بحوالي 10سم ويتصل بالمخمر بماسورة ذات قطر ملائم يقوم باستقبال المواد المتخمرة وتوزيعها علي أحواض السماد .
حوض السماد :
مساحة سطحية غير عميقة يزود في نهايته بطبقة من الزلط الخشن التي تعمل كفلتر عندما يمرر عليها محلول التخمر يترسب الجزء الصلب ويمر الجزء السائل إلى قناة الري بحوض السماد منشر لتجفيف السماد هوائياً تحت مظلة مسقوفة لحماية السماد من التعرض المباشر لأشعة الشمس
خزان الغاز :
يرتبط حجم خزان الغاز بحجم المخمر ، وكمية الغاز الناتجة يومياً ، ومعدلات استهلاك الغاز وفترات الاستخدام حيث يتولد الغاز بصفة مستمرة وبمعدل بطئ في حين أن الـاستهلاك يكون بمعدل عال ولفترات محددة من اليوم وتتراوح السعة التخزينية للغاز ما بين 30-50٪ من حجم المواد المتخمرة . يصنع خزان الغاز من الصاج سمك 3مم ومزوداً بأزرع داخلية لتقطيع المواد التي تطفو فوق سطح المواد المتخمرة والتي تعوق تجميع الغاز بالخزان ويجب أن يقل قطر الخزان عن قطر المخمر بحوالي 5سم لتسهيل حركته إلى أعلي وأسفل وكذلك الدوران حول محورة ، يركب خزان الغاز بعد الانتهاء من التغذية الأولي للمخمر
المرادم الصحية​هى طريقة أخرى لإنتاج غاز البيوجاز ويوجد عدة إختلافات بين إنتاج البيوجاز بهذه الطريقة "المرادم الصحية"و الطريقة العادية الأخرى وتتلخص في الآتى:

وجه المقارنة
الطريقة العادية
طريقة المرادم
حجم مصدر الغاز
صغير
كبير
كمية الغاز الناتجة
صغيرة
كبيرة تصل إلي 40 سنة إنتاج
الغلق
محكم
اقل إحكامًا
نوع المخلفات
عضوية(روث البهائم,الحمأة,المخلفات الزراعية)
عضويه(القمامة)
سرعة تحلل المخلفات
سريع نسبيًا
بطيء​ 



البيوجاز كمصدر للطاقة :​ 

ويستخدم الغاز استخداما مباشراً في أعمال الطهي والإضاءة والتسخين والتبريد وتشغيل آلات الاحتراق الداخلي مثل ماكينات الري والطواحين والآلات الزراعية كما يمكن إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بمولدات تعمل بالبيوجاز . ويمكن للمتر المكعب من البيوجاز أن يغطي إحدى الاحتياجات الآتية :

تشغيل موقد متوسط الشعلة لمدة 2-3 ساعات .
تشغيل كلوب برتينة قوة 100 شمعة لمدة 8-10 ساعات .
تشغيل آلة احتراق داخلي قدرتها 1حصان لمدة 2 ساعة .
تشغيل جرار زراعي وزنه 3 طن لمسافة 2.8كجم .
تشغيل ثلاجة 10 قدم لمدة 1-2 ساعة .
تشغيل دفاية مزرعة دواجن طول 60سم لمدة ساعتين .
توليد طاقة كهربائية 1.3 - 1.5 ك . و . س .
تشغيل فرن متوسط الحجم لمدة 2 ساعة .
تشغيل مكواة ملابس متوسطة الحجم لمدة 3 ساعات .
سماد البيوجاز :​

يطلق علي المخلوط المتبقي من عملية تخمر المخلفات العضوية والخارج من المخمر اسم سماد البيوجاز ويتميز هذا المحلول بأن رائحته مقبولة ولا تجذب اليه الحشرات والذباب والبعوض ويخلو من الميكروبات والطفيليات المرضية مما يجعل تداولها أكثر أمنا من الناحية الصحية عن التعامل مع المخلفات العضوية الأصلية قبل عملية التخمر . كذلك تشير تحاليل سماد البيوجاز إلي احتوائه علي بعض الفيتامينات ولا سيما فيتامين ب 12 حيث إن نمو البكتيريا بالمخمر يتطلب تواجد هذا الفيتامين ، كما يحتوي السماد علي منظمات النمو والهرمونات النباتية الطبيعية . ويتكون سماد البيوجاز الناتج بعد إنتاج الغاز من طبقتين الأولي هي سائلة وتحتوي علي المركبات والأملاح الذائبة ، أما الطبقة الثانية فهي صلبة وتتكون من مركبات غير ذائبة بعضها مركبات عضوية والبعض الآخر أملاح غير عضوية مترسبة ، ويحتوي الجزء السائل علي قدر من العناصر الغذائىة أقل بكثير عن تلك الموجودة في الجزء الصلب .


وفي حالة استخدام السماد في صورته المختلطة فهناك عدة وسائل للاستخدام هي :

استخدام مخلوط السماد في صورته السائلة مباشرة .
التجفيف المباشر تحت الظروف الجوية العادية .
تحميله علي كمية من التربة (بنسبة 1:1 تقريباً ).
خلطة مع كمية من التربة وكمية من بعض المخلفات النباتية بنسبة (2/1) وتركه لعملية الكمر الهوائى لفترة ولحين الاستخدام .
وقد أوضحت التجارب الحقلية زيادة في إنتاجية المحاصيل المسمدة بسماد البيوجاز عن تلك المسمدة بالأسمدة البلدية والكيماوية حيث بلغت الزيادة في محصول الذرة الشامية 35.7٪،القمح 12.5٪ للحبوب ، التبن 20٪ ، وزيادة محصول الأرز بنسبة 5.9٪ ، والفول البلدي بنسبة 6.6٪ ، القطن 27.5٪ والخضر مابين 14.1 - 20.6٪ . وكان للأثر المتبقي لسماد البيوجاز بعد جني المحصول الأول دوراً في زيادة إنتاجية المحصول التالي في الدورة الزراعية حيث بلغت الزيادة في محصول القمح غير المسمد بعد الأرز الذي تم تسميده بسماد البيوجاز 11.4٪ وكانت الزيادة للفول البلدي بعد القطن 22.7٪ .​

معدلات إضافة سماد البيوجاز للمحاصيل المختلفة:​يحتوي سماد البيوجاز علي مادة عضوية تماثل 5-7 أضعاف مايحتويه السماد البلدي العادي لذلك يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار هذا التفوق عند استخدام سماد البيوجاز للمحاصيل المختلفة ، مع مراعاة أن المحاصيل ذات المعدلات العالية من التسميد الآزوتي يجب تعويض كميات الآزوت التي تحتاجها بإضافة أسمدة معدنية لاستكمال احتياجات النبات .


عوامل الأمان بوحدات البيوجاز​
عدم التدخين أو إشعال لهب فوق الأجزاء المكشوفة من وحدة البيوجاز .
عدم الطرق بأجسام صلبة فوق خزان الغاز أو علي الوصلات المعدنية .
عدم الكشف عن تسرب الغاز باستخدام اللهب .
التأكد من غلق المحابس عند عدم استخدام الغاز .
يكون مستوي السائل بالمانومتر عند الصفر عند غلق محبس الغاز بالوحدة .


----------



## هيرو يووي (18 يوليو 2011)

الصور لا أستطيع تحميلها لكن هي في الكتب الألكترونية


----------

